# To All Multimunicipal Inspectors



## docgj (Dec 24, 2009)

Do you have exclusive contracts with each municipality? That only your agency issues permits and performs inspections. We have a third party agency starting to work in my area. They are trying to get their foot in the door with my municipalities with nonexclusive agreements even though we have exclusive agreements. A lot of of politics being played. All of my municipalities have no problem with the work that we do...Just one of the clauses in the contract. The clause has to do with program cost sharing.

I would appreciate any and all comments.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL

docgj


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: To All Multimunicipal Inspectors

Doc,

PA seems to have a lot of municipalities that contract out their Inspections Department.  Looks like you may have to renegotiate your contracts to counter the competition.  It might help if your contract has a clause somewhat like a real estate "lease option to buy" contract; where you have the right to meet any conditions that a potential competitor offers; and keep your exclusive rights under your contract.

I would check out the competition and find out how well they are doing where they are working; and what the incentive are that they are offering.

Oklahoma has what they call "Circuit Rider Inspectors" that work for more than one political subdivision.  I've considered looking into that myself.  Sounds like it would be fun.   

Best Wishes, and Happy Holidays to you and yours,

Uncle Bob


----------



## docgj (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: To All Multimunicipal Inspectors

Thanks Uncle Bob!

That was the direction we thought we needed to go. As it stands right now we are attached to a municipality with agreements with 16 other municipalities. Trying to become our own organization. With the same agreements. Just called a Shared Municipal agreement instead of Multiple Municipal agreement. Same basic wording. Thought it would be simple. Just opened up a can of worms. Still trying to find the EASY BUTTON. I guess there aren't any.

docgj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: To All Multimunicipal Inspectors

I think the best way would be franchise agreements similar to cable TV, private garbage collections, ambulance service and a whole list of others. These are usually long contracts 3, 5 or 10 year agreements with automatic renewals if they like the services being provided.


----------

